# Blind jammin



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I've always wondered how Stevei and Ray Charles felt when at the keyboard without seeing ... So I did one while blind. Wow. Blind is an expression of your soul. 
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=qhX4mz355C4


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry.. Wrong link..


----------

